# Where Is The Best Place To Live For GSD Owners?



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

So I'm wondering; where is the best place to live in the United States for GSD owners wishing to compete in various venues and have the best average of truly great breeders? I'm wondering this, because I have been considering moving for quite some time now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

MICHIGAN! UKC headquarters, lots of great breeders, lots of Dock Diving training/events, CPE agility all over, regular AKC events, some herding, sled pulling, weight pulling, lure coursing...

Yes.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

German Shepherd land:

a fictitious world where we have a variety of sports available, good kibble, good raw food, big yards, near water, hiking trails, access to good vets and surrounded by other responsible GSD owners.


Ah, if only.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Good point. Two awesome, cheap raw food co ops in Michigan, lots of water/lakes, huge private dog parks, lots of daycares, some awesome vets and a LOT of training classes on the west side.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have considered Michigan, but I absolutely hate the cold and can't drive too well in the snow


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It really depends on the sport you want to pursue. Like DJEtzel mentioned...UKC is based in Michigan, and Michigan is one of the only places where you'll find consistent competition at the conformation shows. Schutzhund clubs are generally out in the boonies. The ones in the cities are quite expensive (if there is one in your city).

If you live in a large city and decide to join a club an hour or two away...costs go up, not just for gas but for the amount of time to drive to training (pretty much kiss your Sundays good bye).

I live in Milwaukee, I grew up and have friends in Chicago. There are Schutzhund clubs in Chicago, they are quite expensive...but there are no Schutzhund clubs in Milwaukee. I'd have to drive about an hour to get to my closest one (but its cheap, comparatively speaking). I train at the GSD Club of Wisconsin. I pay about $200 in dues and training fees a year for AKC obedience, rally, agility, and now conformation (with my working line). Milwaukee is also packed with public parks (people and dog). Fenced in ones for dogs, or large parks with golf courses, beaches, woods, hiking trails, ect. I've never had a problem going to one of the county parks and allowing my dog to run off lead...that would never happen in Chicago, way too many people and just a different mentality. I take my dog down to the beach (on Lake Michigan) and we go swimming and no one has a fuss about it. In Chicago there is a special "dog beach," costs $300 a year to use and its about 50 yards long.

I think you really need to figure out what you want to do with your dog and then decide based off that. Not sure if you're retired or need a job but that is also something to consider when it comes to moving. Large city...lots of opportunity. Small town...who knows?


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think San Diego is quite good. Lots of Schutzhund clubs (about 5 in the area), plenty of leash free dog parks/beaches including over 140 acres at fiesta island. Lots of dog friendly events and restaurants. Great weather all year round.
You can also drive to snow (in winter) in about 90 minutes for some snow fun with your GSD.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

I would prefer a place that doesn't have very strict gun laws, as we are responsible gun owners as well and preferrably somewhere jobs are fairly plentiful with pretty good weather with mild winters. Thunderstorms don't bother us, but we don't really like the idea of living in a place where tornadoes are frequent. We were thinking about Texas, but I don't know how the GSD community there is.


----------



## Movin64 (Aug 23, 2012)

any where you can take them to the country to run if you live close to the city . I live in city limits , but i am also close to where i can put them in the truck and take them for a run in the country . I have a pretty good size fenced backyard also . chaining a dog to tree , and them being cooped up in a kennel 24/7 is not a good thing


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

bethany.cole2013 said:


> I would prefer a place that doesn't have very strict gun laws, as we are responsible gun owners as well and preferrably somewhere jobs are fairly plentiful with pretty good weather with mild winters.


This is Virginia. Lots of guns, good jobs, and all four seasons (reasonable winter, though the summers can be hot and muggy). Plenty of dog friendly areas, but if you're looking for SCH, you're gonna have to drive to the more rural parts of the state.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I would go out west. Seems like all the PSA places are out there... and ring sports. I think I'm missing some of what's in Michigan, though! I'm already driving to MI, but apparently there's more going on up there than I knew of!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> Good point. Two awesome, cheap raw food co ops in Michigan, lots of water/lakes, huge private dog parks, lots of daycares, some awesome vets and a LOT of training classes on the west side.


West side lacks big time for protection sports however....I have to travel to the 'German settled' area of the SE corner of the state. 
And most of the lakes have restrictions on dogs if you are at a public beach, even Lake Michigan has reduced the # of dog friendly beaches. I'd head to TN if I had my choice.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> West side lacks big time for protection sports however....I have to travel to the 'German settled' area of the SE corner of the state.
> And most of the lakes have restrictions on dogs if you are at a public beach, even Lake Michigan has reduced the # of dog friendly beaches. I'd head to TN if I had my choice.


Why would TN be your choice? Just wondering, as I have always liked visiting there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I went there last Summer and fell in love with it...the mountains were beautiful and lifestyle was great. I spent a week in the Hendersonville area on a high school mission trip. Wish I could have visited a few clubs while down there! Training practically year round and the climate is moderate.
I had a blast white water rafting too!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't come to California. _ *** Removed by ADMIN *** _ We have excellent weather and good places for dogs, but you need double incomes to pay for a house. My mom is in San Antonio and there is a great dog park with agility equipment for free.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> Don't come to California. _ *** Removed by ADMIN *** _ We have excellent weather and good places for dogs, but you need double incomes to pay for a house. My mom is in San Antonio and there is a great dog park with agility equipment for free.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I have heard that the cost of living is insane in California. I haven't really considered moving to California, as I haven't heard of many competitions and shows out that way. I believe that I'm really considering TN. If I could get some input from TN residents here on things such as how German Shepherds are perceived in their areas, etc and whether or not their insurance companies penalize them for having them and whatnot, that'd be great! You can PM me this information if you have it and if you don't want to put that information out there publicly. Also, are there a lot of showing oppurtunities in TN with obedience, agility and protection? I'm not really into conformation showing that much, but it's something I would consider if it was UKC conformation and not AKC as AKC conformation doesn't really appeal to me as UKC conformation *seems *like it's geared toward more of a working dog's conformation and not something you'd really see in the AKC show ring.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Agreed, California is SO expensive. The weather where I live is PERFECT all year round because its right on the coast and the beach is within walking distance but of course no dogs allowed at that beach. We have to drive about 20 mins just to get to a dog friendly beach and it requires a fee. There are several dog beaches, fiesta island is awesome but it's a 40 minute drive from me so not really feasible on the weekdays and on the weekends it is beyond crowded(don't even get me started on tourist season).

Also it is PACKED here(can you tell I'm female, I'm doing the caps thing ) and sometimes it is downright ridiculous trying to go somewhere because of all the people. And because its packed there really isn't a lot of big off leash areas, fields and woods forget about it unless you want an hour plus drive... everywhere is houses, cars and people. And I'm just talking about where I live which is near San Diego not in general, California's a big state. 

I don't compete in anything yet but there are a lot of clubs in San Diego county from what I've been able to tell so far. If I had a choice I would love to move back to the Midwest or east coast!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

bethany.cole2013 said:


> I have considered Michigan, but I absolutely hate the cold and can't drive too well in the snow


I absolutely love Michigan. I'd move back in a heartbeat if I could. If you pick your place wisely you'll hardly have to drive on snowy roads. It does get cold, but its worth it to me.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I love Wisconsin! Particularly the Madison area and north. We have a great Schutzhund Club only 30 minutes from my house and I have a great agility instructor 30 minutes away. There are other Schutzhund clubs a bit further away in Wisconsin and in Northern Illinois. We are friends with these clubs and people get along well, even helping the other club members out. There is some great DNR land 45 minutes north where I can hike with my dog off leash and it is fun to snowshoe with my dog in the winter. We have water, changes of season, no deadly animals (for big dogs) in my area, not much in natural disasters (tornado but not tornado alley) and it seems that big dogs like the GSD are well excepted. On a whole it is good training weather during spring, summer and fall and we train inside during the winters. Oh and we have concealed carry now  Jobs, not so great, WI is losing jobs. Hopefully that will get better . . . Anyhow, that is why I like Wisconsin.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know, but according to the AKC, German Shepherds are the most popular breed here in Chicago. I find this interesting because I see very few Shepherds around here. Where are they all hiding?

German Shepherd Dog Reigns Supreme Once Again In Chicago -- NEW YORK, Jan. 30, 2013 /PRNewswire-USNewswire/ --

The nice thing about Chicago is there is always stuff to do around here, and also along with that a very active "dog community" so there are many types of classes you can take, dog clubs, events, Etc... We also have the lake to enjoy and you can get both city and forested areas/hiking/wildlife within a close distance.

I do like the Madison WI area, it's quite nice around there. My brother's company sent him out there for a year or so as a consultant, he sometimes came back to a Chicago for weekends and I went and stayed with him up there to visit a few times.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

bethany.cole2013 said:


> I would prefer a place that doesn't have very strict gun laws, as we are responsible gun owners as well and preferrably somewhere jobs are fairly plentiful with pretty good weather with mild winters. Thunderstorms don't bother us, but we don't really like the idea of living in a place where tornadoes are frequent. We were thinking about Texas, but I don't know how the GSD community there is.


Austin Texas. 

Booming City and it has lots to do for dogs and a huge German Shepherd Meet Up group as well as a Schutzhund Club right there.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> I don't know, but according to the AKC, German Shepherds are the most popular breed here in Chicago. I find this interesting because I see very few Shepherds around here. Where are they all hiding?
> 
> German Shepherd Dog Reigns Supreme Once Again In Chicago -- NEW YORK, Jan. 30, 2013 /PRNewswire-USNewswire/ --
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I won't move to Chicago. Way too strict gun laws and way too much of a crime percentage.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kaity said:


> German Shepherd land:
> 
> a fictitious world where we have a variety of sports available, good kibble, good raw food, big yards, near water, hiking trails, access to good vets and surrounded by other responsible GSD owners.
> 
> ...


That would be the Pacific NW.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Austin Texas.
> 
> Booming City and it has lots to do for dogs and a huge German Shepherd Meet Up group as well as a Schutzhund Club right there.


I second Austin or even Houston TX. The winters are mild, and in Houston there are several ScH clubs. The gun laws are probably to your liking


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Southeastern Oklahoma has beautiful mountains, lots of trails and lakes, and low cost of living. Great gun laws, mild winters.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

lanaw13 said:


> I second Austin or even Houston TX. The winters are mild, and in Houston there are several ScH clubs. The gun laws are probably to your liking


It is a beautiful City with an awesome Community. If I get a chance to get out of Watertown, Austin is the place I want to move to. Right now we are stuck because of the Military and my husband is supposed to deploy in 2014 again, so we are "fenced in". 

However, Austin is where I want to live. Totally fell in love with it.


----------



## markkedd (Mar 7, 2013)

Southeastern Oklahoma is very best one due its beautiful mountains.
I simply suggest this.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Kaity said:


> German Shepherd land:
> 
> a fictitious world where we have a variety of sports available, good kibble, good raw food, big yards, near water, hiking trails, access to good vets and surrounded by other responsible GSD owners.
> 
> ...


not so fictitious, you just described sussex county nj.


----------

